# Youngling's adventure



## Youngling (Feb 14, 2009)

I've been scouting around this forum for a few years now and thought I'd join and make a journal.

I'm 20, 6ft currently 14st4. been training since I was 15 until about 5 months ago when I had 4months off due to concentrating on Universty work. Now I'm a month back into training and get there slowly.

My best main lifts and stats before my break were:

Heaviest weight: 15 and 1/2 stone

Deadlift :184kg 8 reps

Squat: 120kg 10 reps

Bench press 104kg 8 reps

DB shoulder 36ks 10 reps

I never do 1 rep max but these were the sort of weights i was using in sets previously. Unfortunatley i am alot weaker now.

AIM: BULK

Diet looks roughly like this:

Meal 1: Protein shake 8 eggs whites 1 yolk and oats

Meal 2: Half a chicken, potatoes/rice/pasta/oats and veg

Meal 3: Half a chicken, potatoes/rice/pasta/oats and veg

Meal 4: Sandwiches milk and an oatbar

Meal 5: Steak, potatoes/rice/pasta/oats and fruit

Meal 6: Tuna/Protein shake/Milk (whatever I can stomach before bed really)

Meal 4 switches with any meal when i am at work.

Post workout I have 2 scoops of whey

Training routine looks like this

Tuesday: Back and Biceps

Thursdays: Shoulders, Triceps, Traps

Saturday: Legs

Sunday Chest

I throw in abbs a couple times per week

Any comments are appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Youngling (Feb 14, 2009)

This weeks trainings so far:

Tuesday: Back/Biceps

Deadlifts:

Progreesive warmups

140kg x 6

150kg x 6

160kg x 6

Lat Pulldown:

Warmups

65kg x 8

65kg x 8

70kg x 6

70kg x 6

Bentover Row

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

60kg x 6

Close Grip Pulldown:

55kg x 12

60kg x 8

65kg x 5

60kg x 6

BB Curls

35kg x 12

39kg x 8

35kg x 8

DB Preacher

3 sets 10kg 12kg

Hammer curl

3 sets of 8 16kg

Wednesday: Shoulders/traps/triceps

Db Press

Warm ups

26kg x 12

28kg x 8

30kg x 8 (4 assisted reps)

26kg x 6

Lat raises

8kg Mega slow

3 sets of 10-12

Uprght Rows

30kg x 12

34kg x 10

36.5kg x 10

40kg x 8

Machine Dips

110kg x 12

120kg x 10

130kg x 8

130kg x 6

Tricep bar pulldown

3 sets 30-35kg 8-12 reps

Rope Pulldown

3 sets 20-25kg 8-12 reps

Considering putting arm on a seperate day because i ave limited time in the gym due to uni and work

Thanks


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

9 sets is a hellova lot after prexhausting them on back..you are natural i assume?

impressive lifts tho dude

got any pics?

personally wouldnt bother having a seperate arm day,but thats just me possibly.


----------



## Youngling (Feb 14, 2009)

I know I really don't want to put arms on a seperate day as every day i go into the gym i'm basing it on a big compound lift and if i did arms this would defeat the whole object as i'm going for mass.

But as i say i'm restricted for time. I'll have a think though.

I only have a pic of my back which im contenplating putting up


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

hello m8 and welcome

nice start to your journal i must say you come across older than 20 . your diet looks ok . i do arms on a day by themselves ive found they have come on since ive gave them more prority .

fb


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol bloody typical :becky:

you can of course prioritise them by doing them first.

i still think being natty is a contributing factor...


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

my god man what are you insinuating


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol only that its a different ball game training natty Obi Wan Kenobi


----------



## Youngling (Feb 14, 2009)

I appreciate the replies fellas!! Thanks a lot!

I think if I did biceps/triceps first it would just affect my compound movements though. I might give arms on a seperate day ago.

Yesterdays session was legs and I was in a rush due to Valentines day commitments:axe:

Squats:

warm ups

80kg x 10

90kg x 8

100kg x 5

90kg x 6

Leg Press

100kg x 12

120kg x 10

140kg x 8

Sitting Calf raises

5 sets to failure on 20kg.

This weekend hasnt been great training and diet wise due to having to keep the girlfriend happy but from tomorrow it is head down and working hard.

Going to do chest soon will update later.

Thanks


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

depends what exercises you did after biceps and triceps.

remember i dont think you need to specialize on them at all..

i think you should be concentrating on the big pushes and presses for main arm size.

9 sets after doing back is over training them if your natty and they wont grow maximally due to this.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

another option would be to split your body over eight days instead of 7 EG

MON -LEGS

TUE REST

WED- BACK TRAPS REAR DELTS

THUR REST

FRI - CHEST SHOULDERS

SAT REST

SUN REST

MON - ARMS

and so on just a example that i have used each body part gets 9 days rest instead of seven you have to hammer it though

fb


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

sure-no reason why a routine needs tobe over a 7 day period.


----------



## Youngling (Feb 14, 2009)

That's a possibility. I made good gains training 4 in 7 so will keep it like that for now i think.

Chest today:

BB Bench press:

warmups:

80kg x 6

84kg x 6

80kg x 6 (2 of them assisted)

70kg x 8

Incline DB Press

30kg x 8

32kg x 6

32kg x 8 ( 3 assisted)

26kg x 10

Inlcine flyes

16kg x 9

18kg x 8

18kg x 8

16kg x 8

Although my lifts are very weak, I am making decent improvements each week which i can't complain about.

Still i am frustated knowing i have lifted more in the past!!


----------



## Youngling (Feb 14, 2009)

Well decided to try hitting arms by themselves and see how that goes. What's the worst that happens? I realise it doesn't suit me and i go back to my normal way.

so just back today:

Deadlifts

warmups

150kg x 6

160kg x 6

164kg x 6 (still not using a belt on these.)

Lat pulldown

warmups

65kg x 10

70kg x 8

70kg x 8 (3 were cheat reps)

65kg x 9

Bent over row

55kg x 12

65kg x 8

65kg x 8 (again a few cheat reps)

Close grip pulldown

55kg x 10

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

Cable row

60kg x 10

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

And i was wiped! Deadlifts are definately getting there. Form is extremely strict with these. I see a lot of people banging the weight off the ground to get a bit momentum but i prefer nice smooth reps and it keeps constant tension. Fingers crossed i would like to get 200kg out for a set by the time i finish bulking.

Think i am going to be sore tomorrow


----------



## Youngling (Feb 14, 2009)

Today was shoulders and traps:

Db press

warmups

26kg x 10

28kg x 8

30kg x 9 (2 assisted)

26kg x 7

20kg x 7

Lat raises

10kg x 12

10kg x 10

10kg x 10

Upright rows

40kg x 8

40kg x 8

34kg x 12

34kg x 8

BB Shrugs

60kg x 15

80kg 4 sets of 10-12 reps

Last 2 sets on DB presses felt light at first but i fatigued very easily! Think i shouldnt have too many problems giving the 32's a go on the 3rd set next time. Diets been spot on. Don't think it will take that long until i'm back to were i was strength wise.


----------



## Youngling (Feb 14, 2009)

well did arms today by themselves. Got a lovely pump and think they wll be sore tomorrow as i've never prioritised them like this before.

Dip machine

warmups

120kg x 12

140kg x 10

150kg x 7

150kg x 6

120kg x 8

Tricep P.down

30kg x 12

35kg, 10, 10, 9

Over Rope P.Down.

20kg x 15

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

BB Curl

35kg x 12

39kg x 10

43kg x 8

35kg x 8

DB Preacher

10kg x 9

14kg x 6

12kg x 8

12kg x 8

Hammer curls

4 sets of 8 - 16kg


----------



## Youngling (Feb 14, 2009)

Well the weekend is here and this is when my diet can slip slightly but I am determined to nail it! instead of eating so much chicken which i do everyday and don't love the stuff to be honest, i have loaded up on plenty of steaks and plan to get 5 good solid meals in today and the same tomorow (no sarnies). Maybe tomorrow even fry one with onions chips and eggs for my cheat meal.

Anyways legs today. I've just finished my breakfast 8 egg whites 1 yolk oats and protein shake. Going to wait an hour or so then head to the gym and destroy my legs an see if i can start getting a bit more of a less embarrasing squat.

Will update later


----------



## Youngling (Feb 14, 2009)

Leg session:

Squats:

Warmups

90kg x 9

100kg x 8

110kg x 6

100kg x 8

Legs press:

120kg x 10

140kg x 8

140kg x 8

Leg extension

30kg 3 ets 10

ham curls

25kg 3 sets 8-15 reps

sitting calf raises

20kg 5 sets of 12

Standing calf raises

60kg 3 sets of 10

Squats are always very strict and deep. These are getting there. It wont be long before I get a PB on these. Also last time i was squating i had to use knee wraps due to a slight niggle but this is gone now and I don't have to use them :clap2: Enjoyed the session and had trouble walking afterwards.

Eating going well. Just about to have my 3rd steak of the day and no booze tonight.

Thanks


----------



## Youngling (Feb 14, 2009)

Chest today:

Bench press

warmups

84kg x 6

90kg x 6

94kg x 6

70kg x 12

Inlcline DB Press

32kg x 7

36kg x 6

36kg x 6

30kg x 8

Incline flyes

20kg - 8, 8, 10

2 sets on pec deck light weight but nice squeeze at the contraction.

Decent session. Big improvements on all lifts which i am happy about. Feeling very motivated. Rest day tomorrow :tongue1:


----------



## Youngling (Feb 14, 2009)

Back today and I was feeling good before the session. Perhaps just mentally due to the diet being a lot better over the weekend so I was well up for it!

Deadlift:

warmups (forever)

160kg x 6

170kg x 6

170kg x 5

Lat pull down

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

65kg x 10

Bent over row

55kg x 12

65kg x 8

65kg x 8

Close grip p.down

60kg x 10

65kg x 8

65kg x 8

Cable row

60kg x 10

60kg x 9

60kg x 12

Really pleased with the session massive increases on the deadlift and i am getting closer to 184kg and really think i'll have a pb soon :tongue1:. Started using a belt on these just to be safe. Going to increase most lifts next week as i got quite a lot of reps this weeks.

thanks


----------



## Youngling (Feb 14, 2009)

I dont expect these impovements to stay like this for long because i think they're just down to the fact that i had 4 month off and now im getting into the swing of things again. Still nice though


----------



## Youngling (Feb 14, 2009)

Shoulders/traps today:

DB Press

warm ups

28kg x 10

30kg x 8

32kg x 9 (few assisted reps)

Lat raises

12kg x 9, 9

10kg x 12, 12

Upright rows

30kg x 12

34kg x 10

36.5kg x 8

BB Shrugs

60kg x 20

90kg x 10, 10, 10

DB Shrugs

30kg x 15

40kg x 15, 12

Good session Db press is coming on great and upright rows were a lot stricter technique wise so happy with that.

Arms tomorrow and i think i am going to switch dips with close grip bench press for a change and see how that goes. Eatings been going well.


----------



## Youngling (Feb 14, 2009)

Arms today and decided to do "proper" dips rather than a machine and they seemed to really it them good. I was concentrating on keeping my chin up and not leaning forward so that i didn't bring the chest in too much.

Dips:

BW X 12

BW+10kg x 10

BW+15kg x 10

BW+20kg x 6

BW x 9

Tricep Pull down

35kg x 12

40kg x 8

40kg x 8

36kg x 10

Overhead rope pull down

20kg x 12

25kg x 12

25kg x 10

BB Curl

39kg x 10

43kg x 8

43kg x 8

35kg x 10

DB Preacher

12kg

4 sets 8-1o

Hammer Curl

16kg

4 sets 8-10

Feeling good. Doing arms on a seperate day has really shortened my time in the gym which is great no session is over an hour. Rest day tomorrow an looking forward for a good leg session on saturday


----------



## Youngling (Feb 14, 2009)

I haven't updated this for a week or so due to problems with my internet... Orange are crap!!

Anyways cracking on as normal. Legs yesterday:

Squats

Warmups

100kg x 8

110kg x 8

120kg x 5 (5 more reps and i would have equaled my pb!)

Leg Press

120kg x 12

140kg x 9

140kg x 4

Ham curls

25kg x 12

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

20kg x 12

Sitting calf raises

20kg 5 sets to failure

reps ranging from 20-15ish.

I used to hate legs but i have to admit i am loving it at the minute. Maybe because i dont have to wrap my knees up and there is no pain? Next week i am goin to do what ever it takes to get 11 reps on 120kg for that pb on the squat.No doubt i will be seeing stars.


----------



## Youngling (Feb 14, 2009)

Chest yesterday and decided to start with Dumbells for a change.

Incline DB Press

36kg x 8

40kg x 8

46kg x 6 (Fealt Heavy!!)

40kg x 8

20kg x 11 (Drop set... Hurt like a b*tch)

Flat bench press

70kg x 8

80kg x 8

80kg x 6

Inlince flyes

20kg 3 x 10

Pec deck

2 sets lightweight but with a nice long squeeze at the contraction.

All in all a half decent session. Feeling good and very motivated. Weights 15 stone ish which isnt too bad. Aiming for around the 16 stone mark before i give the cut a go which will be about 8 weeks. Not sure if this is long enough for a cut.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

Youngling said:


> Chest yesterday and decided to start with Dumbells for a change.
> 
> Incline DB Press
> 
> ...


just depends on how much bodyfat you have to lose mate at one to two pounds a week eight weeks should be a ideal time span to lose a stone any more is going to take longer

fb


----------



## Youngling (Feb 14, 2009)

Yea. Hopefully My body fat wont be that high. I'll possibly extend to 10 weeks but that means i would have to take 2 weeks off my bulk because i'm basing this around my hol. Then when i get back just concentrae on maintaining for a bit throughout the summer. Guess i'll just have to get some pics up

Anyways back yesterday:

Deadlift

Warmups

170kg x 6

180kg x 5

180kg x 3

Lat pull down

warmups

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

75kg x 8

75kg x 9 (few assisted)

Tbar row

75kg x 12

90kg x 9

90kg x 8

Cable row

70kg x 10

75kg x 8

75kg x 8

Close grip pull down

65kg x 8, 8, 8

Decent session. Back up to 4 plates per side on the deadlift :tongue1:. Eventhough the reps were pretty poo i am still pleased and i think i should manage 2 sets of 6 at 180 next week. Been doing the lat pull down for quite a while now and i am thinking of a change.

Has anybody done the "50 reps" pull ups before. Few people at the gym have advised this just to mix things up. Basically you just keep doing pull ups until you get 50 reps whether it takes you 5 sets or 10 sets. Anyone tried this before?


----------



## Youngling (Feb 14, 2009)

A day behind my usual routine but thats not too bad i just had a day off yesterday rather than friday. Shoulders today:

DB Press

warmups

30kg x 10

32kg x 8

36kg x 7 (2 assisted)

28kg x 8

20kg x 7 - drop set

lat raises

12kg x 10,10,10 12

Upright rows

44kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

BB Shrugs

55kg x 15

95kg x 10, 10, 10

DB Shrugs

40kg x 15

46kg x 10

46kg x 10

Good improvements. Really pleased with my DB press. I just wish my bloody gym had 34kg dumbells because 32 - 36 is quite a big jump.

Diets looking like this at the moment:

Meal 1: 1 scoop whey (water) 6 egg whites 2 yolks, 70g oats

Meal 2: Half chicken, 70g oats 1 glass of milk

Meal 3: Half chicken, 70g oats 1 glass of milk

Meal 4: Steak, 300g potatoes or 70g oats

Meal 5: Chicken sandwich (140g chicken, 2 slices bread) cup of veg soup and 500ml milk.

Meal 6: Steak 1 pint of milk

Post workout is the usual 2 scoops of whey in water. Also i probably have a bag of crisps every other day as well and relax a bit on a sunday. Still gettin 5 good meals in but with a bit junk food as well. I scatter fruit and veg through out the day and to be honest i probably don't get enough of them.

Weight is around 15 stone 3 today. Dont think it is going to be a problem getting to 16 stone in 11 and a half weeks as thats only 1lb per week. So if i get to that weight in say 10 weeks i might extend my cut. But full focus on bulk at the moment and worry bout that a couple months down the line.


----------



## Youngling (Feb 14, 2009)

Triceps/Biceps today:

Dips:

BW x 15

BW+15kg x 12

BW+20kg x 10

BW+25kg x 7

BW+10kg x 8

Tricep Pull Down

40kg x 8, 8

35kg x 9, 10

Skull Crushers

20kg x 12

24kg x 12

30kg x 8

BB Curl

39kg x 10

45kg x 8, 8

35kg x 10

Alternate DB Curls

16kg x 9, 8, 8, 8

Concentration Curl

12kg x 10

14kg x 8, 8

10kg x 9 - drop set

Pleased again. Dips are coming on great and again i'm stressing keeping my chin right up and not leaning forward so that the chest doesn't come into play too much. Skull crushers started off too light but this was just because it was the first time i've ever done that exercise and i really like them! Legs tomorrow... Can't wait


----------



## Youngling (Feb 14, 2009)

Legs day yesterday and i couldn't wait!

Squats

warmups forever and ever

100kg x 10

110kg x 9

120kg x 8

100kg x 17

Leg press

120kg x 12

140kg x 13

180kg x 8

Ham curls

25kg x 12

30kg x 8, 8

25kg x 8

Sitting calf raise

5 sets 30kg reps 10-20

Standing calf raise

3 sets 80kg x 12

2 sets 60kg x 12

I was exhausted afterwars. I was only 2 reps away from equaling my pb on the squats so almost there but pleased at the same time. Actually got a nice compliment whilst sqauting 120kg. One of the bigger lads who has done a few local comps said my form was flawless which is always ood to hear! So after failing at a pb attempt i thrashed myself on a 100kg and was pretty light headed after 17 reps. Sore today and ready to give chest a hammering.

Looking forward to a delicious cheat meal today and a packet of crisps yum yum!


----------



## Youngling (Feb 14, 2009)

Chest today and to be honest i feal a bit tired probably due to doing 4 days off the trot. Still though i stuck in

Incline DB press

warmups

40kg x 8

46kg x 6

40kg x 8

40kg x 9

BB Press

80kg x 8

84kg x 7

80kg x 6

Incline flyes

20kg x 10

22kg x 8

22kg x 7

20kg x 7

Knackered! really looking forward to a good nights sleep tonight as i had a bad one last night so that probably didnt help. No improvments really today. Again my gym doesnt have 42 or 44kg dumbells so its a big step up from 40kg -46kg. and the 40kg are feeling too comfortable. Might do incline barbell press at the start next week rather than Dumbells because i think i'll be doing too many reps when i'd prefer to up the weight.

thanks


----------



## Youngling (Feb 14, 2009)

Well my routine isnt the usual this week due to other commitments but still getting everything done. Yesterday was back:

Deadlift

Warmups then more warmups then more warmups

170kg x 6

180kg x 6

190kg x 4 - PB!

Lat pulldown

warmups

70kg x 9

75kg x 8

80kg x 7

70kg x 9

T Bar row

90kg x 9, 8, 8

80kg x 10

Close grip pull down

70kg x 6, 6

65kg x 8, 8

And BB Shrugs

60kg x 20

100kg x 10

110kg x 10

110kg x 8

110kg x 8

Finally got my first PB which was the deadlift 190kg x 4 reps. Extremely pleased and i'm goin to nail 6 reps on it next week.


----------



## Youngling (Feb 14, 2009)

Shoulders and biceps today

DB Press

warmups

32kg x 8

36kg x 6

36kg x 6

32kg x 7

Lat raises supersetted with front raises.

Lat raise 10kg x 10, 8, 8

Front raise 8kg x 8, 8, 8

EZ Bar curl

30kg x 10

40kg x 8

50kg x 7

20kg 21's

Alternate DB curls

16kg x 10

18kg x 8

20kg x 10

12kg x 10 drop set

8kg x 8 - drop set

Then thought I'd leave it there because my shoulders and biceps were screaming at me. Decent session shoulders are coming on good strength wise. All is good :tongue1:


----------



## Youngling (Feb 14, 2009)

Quick update for chest and triceps yesterday

Incline DB Press

warmups

40kg x 8

42kg x 5

42kg x 7

40kg x 8

24kg x 8 - drop set

Flat BB press

80kg x 6, 7, 7

Inlcine flyes

22kg x 8, 8, 7, 7

10kg x 12 - drop set

Tricep pull down

35kg x 10

40kg x 9, 7

35kg x 8

25kg x 8 - drop set

EZ Bar skull crushers

30kg x 8, 8, 8

Dips (Using 2 benches and plats on your lap)

20kg x 10

40kg x 8

40kg x 6

20kg x 5 - Drop Set

BW x 8 - Drop set

Really good intensity with quite a few drop sets which i'm not going to do for a while now and just concentrate on trying to et some heavy weights lifted.

Diet yesterday:

Meal 1 - 1 scoop whey, 6 egg whites, 2 yolks and 100g oats

Meal 2 - Steak and 100g oats

Meal 3 - Steak and 100g oats

Meal 4 - 2 Chicken, sweetcorn and mayo sandwiches, 500ml of whole milk, cup of vegetable soup and a packet of crisps

Meal 5 - Steak and 100g oats. pint of whole milk.

And that was it. I'm going to give legs a hammering in about an hour. I'm not coming back from the gym without a PB on the squat whether its 11 reps on 120kg or less reps on a higher weight.


----------



## Youngling (Feb 14, 2009)

Legs day on Saturday went quite well:

Squat

warm ups

110kg x 8

120kg x 6

130kg x 4 - PB

110kg x 10

Leg Press

160kg x 9

180kg x 8

210kg x 4

Ham Curls

30kg x 8, 7, 7

25kg x 10

Sitting calf raises

30kg 5 sets of 12-15 reps

Standing Calf raises

75kg x 10, 10, 10, 10

65kg x 10

PB on the squat... although it was only 4 reps im still happy i will get at least 6 reps next time. 3rd set on the leg press was far too heavy. All in all improvements are still coming so i can't complain


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I missed this.

Keep up the good work. Squat PBs are always good.


----------



## Youngling (Feb 14, 2009)

I have decided to go back to a 4 day split. I was getting far too tired doing 5 days and i really hink it was affecting my performance towards the end of the week in training.

Yesterday was back

Deadlift

warm ups

170kg x 6

180kg x 6

190kg x 4

Lat pulldown

warm ups

70kg x 8

75kg x 8

80kg x 8

70kg x 12

Bent over row

70kg x 8

80kg x 8

90kg x 7

Close grip pulldown

65kg x 8

70kg x 8

75kg x 5

Cable Rows

70kg x 8

75kg x 8

75kg x 8

One thing i need to improve is my grip. I'm using straps and i'm still struggling to keep a hold of 190kg on the deadlift. If it wasnt for the grip i definately would have had another rep out.


----------



## Youngling (Feb 14, 2009)

Yesterday was shoulders, biceps and traps

DB Press

warm ups

32kg x 9

36kg x 6

36kg x 7 (2 assisted)

30kg x 10

Lat raises

12kg x 10

14kg x 8

12kg x 10

8kg x 10 - drop set

Front raises

8kg x 10

8kg x 10

8kg x 12

8kg x 12

Barbel curl

30kg x 12

40kg x 8

50kg x 6 - too heavy

34kg x 10

Alternate DB Curl

16kg x 10

18kg x 8

18kg x 8

16kg x 12

DB Preaher curl

14kg x 8, 8

12kg x 10

1 set of 21's - 24kg

BB Shrugs

60kg x 20

110kg x 10

120kg x 10

120kg x 10

110kg x 12

I didn't feel great becuase I had a crap nights sleep and just felt tired pretty quickly but i got through it. Rest day today i'm going to get plenty of food down me and try and up the carbs slightly as my weight increases have slowed. Im still slightly over 15stone today so i expect a couple pounds extra weight gain this time next week because i'm stocked up on plenty of food and the diet is getting nailed this next week.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if you pb`d for 4 reps how can you expect to just add 2 reps next time?

it`d be more usual to expect to surpass a pb by a kilo or so.

2 reps is much more than a couple of kg so perhaps youre actually underlifting?


----------



## Youngling (Feb 14, 2009)

Haven't updated this for ages due to not having access to a computer but that's all sorted now so can crack on. Finished my bulk last week and started cutting which i am finding extremely hard. Diet is as follows. Same everyday:

Wake: strong black coffee

followed by 45 mins low intensity cardio.

Meal1 - 1 1/2 scoops whey, 200ml skimed milk, 66g oats, apple

Meal2 - 150g chicken, 50g basmati rice, veg,

P/W - 1 1/2 scoops whey

Meal3 - 1 1/2 tins tuna, 50g basmati rice

Meal4 - 150g chicken, 4 rice cakes,

Meal5 - 1 1/2 scoops whey, 3 rice cakes,

Meal6 - 150-200g lean grilled steak, 50g basmati rice

Before bed - whey/casein mix

Taking multi vits and omega 3, 6, 9. Also going to try and get some mackrel or oily fish in there but to be honest i hate it! Carbs will moderatly be dropped from this depending on progress. Cheat meal will be a sunday evening which i can't wait for. The bulk went well i feel. According to my scales at home so possibly not bang on perfect but i got to around 15 1/2 stone or a lttle bit more. I will be putting pictures up of my last day of the bulk in the next day or so when i find out how to get them from m phone to the comp and then every 2-3 weeks to monitor progress. On the cut i am not going to be going by the scales but more from pics as i can get a bit obsessed with the figures on scales and that isnt how it works.

Training wise i got a few pb's. No 1 rep maxes but all these are done on the 3rd or 4th set of the exercise

Deadlift 200kg - 5 reps.

Squat 130g - 8 reps

Military press 74kg - 7 reps

Anyhow enough blagging on. Hopefully i will have the photos on today or at the latest tomorrow.

Thanks


----------

